# Who makes Autotrail water tanks



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all.

Looks like I may have a hole in my Comanche fresh water tank. Does anybody know who makes the tanks and how easy is it to change?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

What year is the Comanche? Most recent tanks are insulated and encased in a plastic 'shield'.

Have you stripped that lot off? If not how do you know you have a hole? It could just be a loose connection or a leak around the tank heater fitting - if you have one.

Forgive me for making a daft suggestion, but I assume you have checked that it is not just the overflow running out of the top of the tank.

Roger


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I believe Amber Plastcs - http://www.amberplastics.co.uk/ -manufacture for Autosleepers, maybe they also manufacture for Auto-Trail. Unfortunately I don't think they will sell retail. If you prove that is the manufacturer try Autocraft Motor Caravans, - http://www.autocraftmotorcaravans.com - they may be able to supply.

Rod


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If you take it off you will get it welded at most car body shops, most decent ones have plastic welding gear for bumpers.


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Autotrail water tanks*

Thanks for the replies. Mine is an early 2010 vehicle. I'm not sure where the leak is coming from but water is dripping out of the shroud around the drain hose. I would guess it's either the hose, hose connection to the tank of the tank itself, obviously I hope it's the hose! I don't have heaters fitted and it isn't the overflow! It looks like I need to get the black plastic shroud off first and have a look but I was preparing for the worse and looking at the cost of a new tank. I would live with it as it isn't that bad and get it sorted at my next service but can't find anywhere to get that booked! Thanks again Chelston!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

CAK tanks might have an alternative.
www.caktanks.co.uk


----------



## StefDerner (Jun 28, 2008)

My Autotrail Mohican 2009 was doing exactly the same thing. I traced the leak to the short hose from the tank to the drain valve. The semi rigid hose had perished and broken up. a foot of 3/4 hose later all is well.


----------

